# Attraction to your Fursona?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2017)

Okay, this is a semi-recurring worry that I have been having regarding my fursona. I am infatuated by my OC, Jamie Foxworthy. That being said, am I doing something wrong if I'm attracted to MYSELF? I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Kirkzer (Apr 30, 2017)

No I say it is normal. I bet most people are attracted to they fursona! Is not you but what you want to be so is not surprising you may feel a bit attracted to your own character. I'm starting to feel attracted to my fursona and I'm not gay! I think I should be more worried lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2017)

Eh. I wouldn't say it's uncommon to REALLY like your Fursona.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> No I say it is normal. I bet most people are attracted to they fursona! Is not you but what you want to be so is not surprising you may feel a bit attracted to your own character. I'm starting to feel attracted to my fursona and I'm not gay! I think I should be more worried lol


Ah, good! Glad it's normal to feel "in love" with your OC. :3


Yakamaru said:


> Eh. I wouldn't say it's uncommon to REALLY like your Fursona.


Yup... That's accurate to how I feel.... XD


----------



## MikaKoinu (Apr 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay, this is a semi-recurring worry that I have been having regarding my fursona. I am infatuated by my OC, Jamie Foxworthy. That being said, am I doing something wrong if I'm attracted to MYSELF? I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.



- - -

Well, you created your fursona to your liking. I wouldn't be surprised if you added in attributes and physical appearances that you find attractive! So I believe it's fine.

You do you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2017)

MikaKoinu said:


> You do you.


Literally. xD



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yup... That's accurate to how I feel.... XD


I've created my Fursona to my liking too, however, I am not gay. If he was a she however, I'd probably be more inclined into liking her "that way".


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Literally. xD
> 
> 
> I've created my Fursona to my liking too, however, I am not gay. If he was a she however, I'd probably be more inclined into liking her "that way".


Ah. Funny thing, I'm a bisexual. So, no matter what my OC's gender was, there'd be infatuation.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 30, 2017)

My OC looks a lot like a normal bird aside from the whole having a body thing. I'm not attracted to real birds so no, I'm not


----------



## Royn (Apr 30, 2017)

Weirdos.  




LOL


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2017)

Royn said:


> Weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously..........?


----------



## Royn (Apr 30, 2017)

Heeheeheeeeeee...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2017)

Royn said:


> Heeheeheeeeeee...


That was a joke, right? What you said about us being weirdos?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That was a joke, right? What you said about us being weirdos?


It's on the internet. It MUST be true!


----------



## Royn (Apr 30, 2017)

LolYES!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay, this is a semi-recurring worry that I have been having regarding my fursona. I am infatuated by my OC, Jamie Foxworthy. That being said, am I doing something wrong if I'm attracted to MYSELF? I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.


I don't find anything wrong with it


----------



## Xaroin (May 2, 2017)

Granted it's what you'd want to be in your fantasies so ... there's that.
I don't really have sexual attraction, but more of a personal attachment to my sona because of the importance it has for me.


----------



## B-Ghez (May 2, 2017)

I attracted to my fursona too and my other OC i made, like what @*Kirkzer *say, I'm not gay also, so I just make them my imaginary friend, I think that's normal


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2017)

How could I not admire a sexy skunk like myself, Oui?


----------



## biscuitfister (May 2, 2017)

My sona is me but reskined to look like a husky. I mean i aint gay but id fuck me.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 2, 2017)

I've always been attracted to my fursona, but that's because I'm also really hot and attracted to myself and if I had a clone of myself we would totally be hooking up B)

Vance is pretty much an almagation of my design interest and body type and personality so he's a super cute and hot femboy and/or cboy who's got the dark monochromatic color scheme with dark magenta accents and sexy, sexy wings....cuz wings are really aesthetically awesome.  owo

Not to be weird but there's your weird paragraph of the day :v


----------



## B-Ghez (May 2, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> My sona is me


I agree, your fursona is another you/yourself


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

I really want to give this thread an honest opinion but I can't stop laughing at everyone else's omg. XD


----------



## Amiir (May 22, 2017)

I'd fuck me, totally


----------



## Amiir (May 22, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> We got hands for a reason :^V


You dirty boi!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> My sona is me but reskined to look like a husky. I mean i aint gay but id fuck me.


Mate, you'd fuck anyone. :3


----------



## reptile logic (May 22, 2017)

I mean, what's not to love about that? ^^

My thanks again to Khyaber for his work in bringing her to light.


----------



## ToddTheMutt (May 23, 2017)

LoL

I guess this can be something considered to the field of narcissism? I mean, technically your fursona is... well, you. In a way or another, so it's common and pretty much expected for  you to build an excessive liking to it? I don't know, I love Mutt and I consider this pure godly narcissism as in I'm hid God and he is my holy creation. It's pure love xP


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 23, 2017)

I put myself in a straight jacket just to give myself a full-time hug, that's how in love I am with myself.


----------



## biscuitfister (May 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate, you'd fuck anyone. :3


Tbis is true but i am also a sexy son of a bitch who dont need no man but someone paying for these kids


----------



## thecovesecret (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not attracted to my fursona, because she is the exact same as me, but my OCs, yeah. 
dusky-blu.deviantart.com: Dyson ref
dusky-blu.deviantart.com: Martin Reference

Just a few examples. But yeah, I believe it's logical. You spend so much time thinking and investing time and effort into their backstories and personalities, that you feel a bond with them. It's as if you know them from the inside out. Coupled with the fact that every single serious OC will have a similarity their creator. All of my characters share aspects of my personality and life story, which makes them feel more special than they are to others. You might see a random character named Dyson with a weird back story, but I see the representation of me and my struggles with stress and anxiety. Not to mention the endless possibilities a character can have...it only makes them seem more interesting and alluring.


----------

